# Board Certified Avian Vets



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/2a7khy

BVP Certified Avian Veterinarians

An "avian veterinarian" is someone who is willing to treat birds; any veterinarian can call him/herself an avian veterinarian. A "certified avian veterinarian" is one who has obtained certification from the American Board of Veterinary Practitioners (ABVP) as described below.

The following list, effective July 2004, represents all of the Board-Certified Avian Practice Specialists (American Board of Veterinary Practitioners). As of this date there are 102 certified avian veterinarians worldwide. Certification is given by the ABVP and includes documentation of six years of significant avian practice experience or a formal residency plus scientific papers, plus a rigorous series of examinations.

There are certainly quite a number of competent/excellent avian veterinarians in North America and elsewhere who are not yet certified. Many of these veterinarians belong to the Association of Avian Veterinarians. The Association of Avian Veterinarians, is approaching a membership of 3000 worldwide. While a veterinarian who is interested in birds may be a member of the AAV, AAV membership only infers that an individual paid annual dues.

Diplomates of the American Board of Veterinary Practitioners, Certified in Avian Practice:

The American Board of Veterinary Practitioners has given
us its permission to display this information.
It includes all veterinarians certified as of July 2004.

California

Chatsworth, CA - Janet Berens - 818-225-7160 -
Citrus Heights, CA - Drury Reavill (Zoo/Exotic Pathology Svc) - 916-725-5100 http://www.zooexotic.com/
Davis, CA - Michelle Hawkins
Davis, CA - J. Gregory Massey (Wildlife Health Ctr SVM, UC Davis) - 530-752-1218
Davis, CA - Lisa Ann Tell (UC Davis)- 530-752-1363
El Dorado Hills, CA - Alan M. Fudge (Bird Doctor Housecalls & California Avian Laboratory) - 916-933-2473 or 916-933-0898 - http://www.alanfudge.com
Encinatas, CA - Brian G. Loudis - 760-634-2022
Hawthorne, CA - Walter Rosskopf, Jr. (Avian & Exotic Animal Hosp) - 310-679-0693 - http://www.netfopets.com
Merced, CA - Christine McFadden (Valley Animal Hosp) - 209-384-7387
Oakley, CA - Brian Speer (Oakley Vet & Bird Hosp) - 925-625-1878
Petaluma/Santa Rosa, CA - David Rupiper (E Petaluma Animal Hosp) - 707-765-9098 http://www.EPAH.net
Roseville, CA - Vickie Joseph (Bird & Pet Clinic of Roseville) - 916-773-6049
San Diego, CA - Jeffrey Jenkins (Avian & Exotic Animal Hospital) - 619-260-1412 - http://www.drexotic.com
San Francisco, CA - Lynn Rose Dustin (Bay Area Bird Hosp) - 415-566-4359
San Jose, CA - Timothy J. Govers (West Valley Pet Clinic) - 408-996-1155
Santa Clara, CA - Kent Littlehale (Santa Clara Pet Hosp) - 408-296-5857 - http://santaclarapethospital.com
Santa Monica, CA - Frank W. Lavac (Wilshire Animal Hosp) - 310-828-4587
Tustin, CA - Bruce S. Levine (Bird & Exotic Animal Practice) - 714-734-5922 - http://www.tustana.com
Walnut Creek - Nancy Lee Anderson (Lindsay Wildlife Museum) - 925-935-1978 X42
West Hills, CA - Amy Beth Worell (All Pets Med Ctr) - 818-883-2600 - http://www.yourpets.com

Connecticut

Kensington, CT - Robert F. Giddings (Kensington Bird & Animal Hosp) - 860-828-7736
Wilton, CT - Nicholas E. Sitinas (South Wilton Vet Group) - 203-762-2002

Florida

Deerfield Beach, FL - Daryl Nick Backos (Backos Bird Clinic) - 954-427-0777
Jacksonville, FL - Rhoda Stevenson (Exotic Bird Hosp Inc) - 904-268-0204
Jupiter, FL - April Romagnano (Animal Health Clinic) - 561-799-7717
Lake Worth, FL - Greg John Harrison (The Bird Hosp PA) - 561-964-2121
Loxahatchee, FL - Susan L. Clubb (Rain Forest Clinic for Birds) - 561-795-4878
Lutz, FL - Suzanne Victoria Topor (Livingston Animal & Avian Hosp) - 813-979-1955
Monticello, FL - Kitty Remington
Myakka City, FL - Michael Bonda - 941-359-3800
Orange Park, FL - Michelle Curtis Velasco (Fleming Island Pet & Bird Clinic) - 904-264-7387
Palm Harbor, FL - Joel D. Murphy (An/Bird Med Ctr of Palm Harbor) - 727-784-0558
Port Richey, FL - Susan Sattler-Augustin - 727-863-2435
Tampa, FL - Teresa L. Lightfoot (FL Vet Specialists) - 813-933-8944 - http://www.exoticseminars.com
Wesley Chapel, FL - Margaret Anne Wissman - 813-973-3044 - http://www.exoticpetvet.net

Georgia

Athens, GA - Grace Wilson (U of GA) - 706-542-3221
Decatur, GA - Mimi Shepherd (For Pet's Sake Inc) - 404-248-8977

Illinois

Urbana, IL - Kenneth R. Welle (All Creatures Animal Hosp) - 217-328-4143

Kansas

Manhattan, KS - Christal Gayle Pollack (Kansas State Univ) - 785-532-4244

Kentucky

Louisville, KY - Samuel B. Vaughn (Stonefield Vet Assoc) - 502-245-7863 - http://www.vetcity.com

Louisiana

Baton Rouge, LA - Thomas N. Tully, Jr (LA State Univ SVM) - 225-578-9557

Maryland

Baltimore, MD - William A. Boyd (Pulaski Vet Clinic) - 410-686-6310
Fallston, MD - Heather Bowles
Fallston, MD - Donald William Zantop (Fallston Vet Clinic Inc) - 410-877-1727
Westminster, MD - Thomas P. Ryan (Feathers Scales & Tails VH) - 410-876-0244

Minnesota

Winon, MN - Paul Gibbons - 507-254-4665

Massachussetts

Boston, MA - Connie J. Orcutt (Angell Memorial Animal Hosp) - 617-522-7282
Woods Hole, MA - Lucy Bartlett -

New Jersey

Cherry Hill, NJ - Ken Dazen (Animal & Bird Healthcare Ctr) - 856-751-2122
Hillsborough, NJ - James Nicholas McKinley (Amwell Bird Hosp) - 908-369-7373 - http://www.infinitedesign.net/amwell

New York

Amherst, NY - Alexandra Adamcak - 716-832-2800
Huntington, NY - Heidi Lee Hoefer (West Hills Animal Hospital) - 631-351-6116 - http://www.heidihoefer.com
Ithaca, NY - James Morrisey (Cornell Univ) - 607-253-4266
New York, NY - Laurie Hess (The Animal Med Ctr) - 212-838-8100 - http://www.amcny.org
New York, NY - Katherine E. Quesenberry - 212-329-8622 - http://www.amcny.org
Plainview, NY - Robert Anthony Monaco (Old Country Animal Clinic) - 516-938-7218 - http://www.vetmall.com
Woodbury, NY - Linda Pesek - 516-692-4661

North Carolina

Durham, NC - Gregory Burkett (Avian Veterinary Services - Birdie Boutique) - 919-490-3001 - http//:www.birdieboutique.com
Huntersville, NC - Lauren Powers (Carolina Vet Specialists) - 704-949-1100 - http://www.carolinavet.com
Kannapolis, NC - Chris Griffin (South Ridge Vet Hosp) - 704-933-1414
Kernersville, NC - Carmen A. Lindheimer (Hopkins Road Animal Hosp) - 336-996-2190
Raleigh, NC - Laurel Degernes (NCSU) - 919-513-6800
Raleigh, NC - Keven Flammer (NCSU) - 919-513-6353

Ohio

Columbus, OH - Barbara Oglesbee (Ohio State Univ) - 614-292-3551
Curtice, OH - Susan Elizabeth Orosz (Perrysburg Animal Care) - 419-874-8974
Norton, OH - Gary Riggs (Bird & Exotic Specialty Hosp) - 330-825-1637

Oregon

Salem, OR - Alison Leighton Archambault (Oregon Exotics Clinic) - 503-363-8693
Salem, OR - Madeline A. Rae (Amazon Vet Diagnostics) - 503-363-3550

Pennsylvania

Aston, PA - Gloria J. Goodman (Avian & Exotic Animal Med) - 610-494-2811
Philadelphia, PA - Evelyn Ivey - 215-573-4368
Philadelphia, PA - Karen Rosenthal (U of Penn) - 215-573-8565

Rhode Island

North Kingstown, RI - Henry T. Wietsma (Wickford Vet Clinic) - 401-295-9739

Tennessee

Knoxville, TN - Cheryl B. Greenacre (Univ of TN) - 865-974-5723
Knoxville, TN - Michael P. Jones (Univ of TN) - 865-974-5576

Texas

Austin, TX - M. Scott Echols (Westgate Pet & Bird Hosp) - 512-892-4463
College Station, TX - David N. Phalen (Texas A&M Univ CVM)
College Station, TX - Agnes Rupley (All Pets Medical Ctr) - 979-696-4411
Ft Worth, TX - Shannon Ferrell (Ft Worth Zoo) - 817-759-7128
Houston, TX - Natalie Antinoff (Gulf Coast Avian & Exotics) - 713-693-1133 - http://www.gulfcoastvetspec.com
Houston, TX - Sharmon Hoppes
League City, TX - Janis Robin Scott - 281-332-5612 - http://www.safarivet.com
Sugarland, TX - Stephen A. Fronefield (ABC Animal & Bird Clinic) - 281-495-9445

Virginia

Fairfax, VA - Rose Ann Fiskett (Potomac Valley Vet Hosp) - 703-425-7387
Fisherville, VA - William Olkowski (Cedarcrest Animal Clinic) - 540-943-7577
Vienna, VA - Scott Jeffrey Stahl (Stahl Exotic Animal Veterinary Services) - (703-281-3750) - http://www.seavs.com

Washington

Edmonds/Kirkland, WA - Cathy Johnson-Delaney - 425-827-6613
Lynnwood, WA - Jennifer Graham (Animal Emergency and Referral Center) - 425-697-6106
Seattle, WA - James Onorati (Des Moines Vet Hosp) - 206-878-4111
Seattle, WA - Tracy Bennett (Bird & Exotic Clin of Seattle) - 206-783-4538

Canada

Conestoga, Ontario - Robin Francis Lane - 519-249-2791
Le Gardeur, Quebec - Isabelle Langlois(Hopital Vet Venne Begin) - 450-585-1542
Montreal, QU - Corina A. Lupu
Nepean, Ontario - Robin Elizabeth Roscoe (Lynwood Animal Hosp) - 613-820-0443
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan - Colette Lorraine Wheler (Univ of Saskatchewan) - 306-966-4125
Toronto, Ontario - Petra Maria Burgmann (Animal Hosp of High Park) - 416-763-4200

Netherlands

Yalelaan 8, Utrecht - Johannes Thomas Lumeij (Utrecht University) - 31 30 2518126
Yalelaan 8, Utrecht - Nico J. Schoemaker (Utrecht University) - 31 30 2534443

Others

Jennifer J. Heatley
Tracey Ritzman
Jim A. Stunkard


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting this :]
It helped me for a different reason than you may have expected. I'm in an agriculture class at school where we are required to do an SAE project for the semester. My teacher said we could do several different things for the project, and one of them is shadowing a person with a job you're interested in, like a veterinarian. Since my dream as far as job wise goes is becoming an _avian_ veterinarian, this list is a perfect way to find a few good ones near me. The list also reminded me to ask my teacher what exactly you're supposed to do for the project. I'm running out of time! o:


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

PP, this is a good resource page and I hope the mods will "sticky" it.

I am happy to see North Carolina has several that are certified. Some of them I knew about, others I didn't. I know Dr. Degernes is very highly respected and my vet has talked with her a time or two about some of our pigeons. While my favorite vet is not yet certified (hope she will be), I certainly consider her a fine avian veterinarian.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, good list...should be a 'sticky' for sure.


I see there are none ( "0" ) in Nevada, although I do know there are several vets who are pretty sharp in Avian medicine.


Phil
l v


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Thanks for posting this :]
> It helped me for a different reason than you may have expected. I'm in an *agriculture class at school where we are required to do an SAE *project for the semester. My teacher said we could do several different things for the project, and one of them is shadowing a person with a job you're interested in, like a veterinarian. Since my dream as far as job wise goes is becoming an *avian veterinarian,* this list is a perfect way to find a few good ones near me. The list also reminded me to ask my teacher what exactly you're supposed to do for the project. I'm running out of time! o:


That is so cool. I am also in the FFA. Im part of the Vista FFA chapter we had to do that too. But now Im the president so she doesnt care to much.

I also want to be an avain vet. So that is very cool


----------

